# I think i have peanuts



## bellablueyes (Nov 1, 2012)

My netherland just had babies. Two of them have rounder faces and no tails. Has anyone ever had this happen before? And is it possible to save a peanut if thats what is going on?


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 1, 2012)

I have never had peanuts before, but i know they will never survive, they usually only last for 2-3 days but some live as long as 2 weeks


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I have had peanuts, but mine have usually only lasted 3 days. Good luck, and post pics of all the babies!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 1, 2012)

ray:


----------



## JBun (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't know where, but I read a story once of someone who had a peanut and it actually survived and grew up. I don't know how long it lived though.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 2, 2012)

Peanuts do not survive. That rabbit thread was on here and I dont think it was actually a peanut. They are babies that come out malformed and do not survive past 2-3 days if they are a TRUE peanut. This means they must have gotten the dwarf gene from both parents.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 2, 2012)

I have actually seen a 8 month old peanut Mini Rex. This guy that everyone in the rabbit world (in my area) trusts him. He said that they are VERY rare to get that age. He said that if he was to get a mate for it it would cost $15k for the one rabbit. His was a Harlequin Mini Rex buck that was under one lb at 8 months of age. It was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute.


----------



## sugarbunnies (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow, I have never heard the term "peanut", but in this case I guess runt wouldn't be appropriate, because runts can survive...


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 3, 2012)

Are they small, too, besides rounder faces & no tails?


----------



## bellablueyes (Nov 3, 2012)

They were the same size when born, I lost one and the last seems to be hanging on. He is smaller than the rest of the litter. But fighting like a champ. Their daddy is super small himself. Just over 2 pounds. I will get some pics as soon as I can. I have some just need to post.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 3, 2012)

Here's info on peanuts
http://www.syracuse-rabbit.com/Netherland_Dwarf.html

http://www.roselinebunnies.com/Dwarfgene.html

http://www.thenaturetrail.com/rabbit-genetics/dwarf-gene-dw-falsedwarfs-peanuts/


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 3, 2012)

The longest I have seen a peanut live is when my good friend raised Lionheads. There was a litter of 4, and the peanut lived to be 2 weeks.


----------



## bellablueyes (Nov 3, 2012)

He doesn't look at all like the peanuts on any of those links. He is eating well and peeing well and pooping on his own. So I am just gonna keep him with me to keep him warm and let him see momma a couple times a day. We shall see how he does. I will keep posting. And hopefully get a pic on here soon. I am at work and have him in a sugar glider pouch with hair from the nest in my shirt. Lol


----------



## bellablueyes (Nov 3, 2012)

I posted pics in the gallery. I have some of just "peanut" and one next to a sibling.


----------



## Pharfly (Nov 6, 2012)

One of my frencies has no tail, her Mom got carried away with grooming her when she was born and nipped it off. I had a holland lop who's Mom nipped off one of his ears. Sometimes they get a bit carried away when they are cleaning off the new babies.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Nov 7, 2012)

No tail? If there's no wound, just a flat out missing tail, then it's a Hippo. Sounds like one to me, and looks like one as well.

Odd that it's alive, however. I think I've only ever had one born alive... But I've mostly culled all of the carriers. They were from the old program, and I don't like hippos over peanuts. -shrug-


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 7, 2012)

I've never had peanuts, but your pictures look like there's one. Again, I've never had them so I may be wrong...


----------



## pamnock (Nov 11, 2012)

The most common type of dwarfism in rabbits is achondroplasia, which is lethal in most cases if the rabbit is homozygous (2 dwarf genes). Achondroplasia is also the most common form of dwarfism in humans (also usually homozygous lethal). However, in rare cases, the homozygous may survive, but with a significantly shorter lifespan. There are a couple cases of homozygous humans surviving until about the age of 2.

There are 100's of known forms of dwarfism, and not all are homozygous lethal.

In rabbits, the achondroplasia dwarf is born of normal size, but rapidly deteriorates and dies within about 3 days. They generally have a dome-shape head and hind limbs showing atrophy within a day or two.


----------

